# Good moss? Not Java.



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Had some java moss once and it grew well, almost too well. It smothered my driftwood and when I trimmed it, it got everywhere. I just bought some star moss but it came in these stupid mats. I made a mess of things trying to attatch it to my wood. Screw that! I can't see how you'd ever be able to get rid of the mat so Im not interested. It looked like dirt anyway. I want something that will grow close to the wood. I have c02 as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck with your search. Fissiidens will do that maybe, but arguably the hardest to grow and very, very slow growing. I have never had a problem with Java or the other similar moss I have. Trimming is fairly easy as long as you go slow. You can even just pull stuff out of it instead of trimming with scissors or something - have done this more than any other way.

Algae stays very low


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

let me guess..that star moss was shipped from over seas..they grow that stuff emersed so it will look like dirt..there is a debate as to weather it is a true aquatic moss or not..i like to experiment so i said what the heck and got some..it just stayed as dirt for me..i keep my java moss trimmed really low.jrman is right you have to go slow it even helps it you turn the flow down or off while you do this.i have fissidens, java, singapore moss and they all do well and easy to trim. Just experiment around a little..thats part of the fun.

Rick


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, that crappy Aquatic place.... won't make that mistake again. Someone recommended willow moss to me. Said it had a tendency to grow downward instead of up and up and up. Think I might try that.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

jbrianchamberlin said:


> Yep, that crappy Aquatic place.... won't make that mistake again. Someone recommended willow moss to me. Said it had a tendency to grow downward instead of up and up and up. Think I might try that.


yeah it will grow down, but you still need to keep it trimmed.

Rick


----------

